# Kafam iyi oldu



## rupertbrooke

This means 'my head feels good'/'I feel woozy (because of drink)'. It is past tense even though its meaning is present.
Is olmak the only verb that has this past suffix with present meaning? Is the usage similar to tanıştığımıza memnun oldum? It seems to be a trivial point but common enough to warrant a professional answer.


----------



## FlyingBird

olmak=to become / to be

oldum=i became
oldun=you became
oldu=he/she/it became
olduk=we became
oldunuz=you (plural) became
oldular=they became

Memnun oldum=i became satisfied/happy 
Burada çok sıcak oldu=İt became very hot here
Ben bir şef oldum=İ became a chef
Ben bir şef olmak istiyorum=i wan't to become a chef


memnundum=i was satisfied/happy
burada çok sıcaktı=it was very hot here
ben bir şeftim=i was a chef
ben bir şef olmak istiyordum=i wanted to be a chef


----------



## shafaq

rupertbrooke said:


> This means 'my head feels good'/'I feel woozy (because of drink)'. It is past tense even though its meaning is present.
> Is olmak the only verb that has this past suffix with present meaning? Is the usage similar to tanıştığımıza memnun oldum?


Answer for your two questions is Yes!

One may say "Kafam iyi " too; to express it with a slightly different sense.

Kafam iyi oldu. Just now my head got "good".
Kafam iyi. My head is "good" (since an undetermined period).


----------



## Reverence

"Kafam iyi/güzel oldu" is different than simply "kafam iyi/güzel" in the sense that the speaker is trying to emphasize that *he has done something that led him to become tipsy *and is presently drunk as a consequence. A good example of the difference between present perfect tense and simple past tense.


----------



## rupertbrooke

Thanks to all. I appreciate the difference now between the present perfect & the simple past. Presumably, the way to distinguish between whether  a Turkish sentence is in simple past tense or the present perfect can also be the occurrence of  adverbs like 'yeni/henuz or hala' which indicate that an action started in the past still has present effects.


----------



## spiraxo

Hi rupertbroke,


rupertbrooke said:


> ... It is past tense even though its meaning is present. Is olmak the only verb that has this past suffix with present meaning? ...



I can add:
_Doydum._  I am full
_Sıkıldım._ I am bored


----------



## rupertbrooke

Thanks, spiraxo. Duly noted.


----------



## Black4blue

spiraxo said:


> Hi rupertbroke,
> 
> 
> I can add:
> _Doydum._  I am full
> _Sıkıldım._ I am bored



_Acıktım_ (I am hungry)
_Susadım_ (I am thirsty)
_Bunu duyduğuma çok üzüldüm/sevindim._ (I'm sorry/happy to hear that)

They have past form but have a present meaning, like present perfect.


----------



## rupertbrooke

Thanks for the additions, Black4blue. I have noted & learnt them.


----------



## rupertbrooke

Is anladım another?


----------



## Rallino

rupertbrooke said:


> Is anladım another?


Yes, and a few more: _özledim (I miss you), kırıldı (he's offended), hastalandım, yandı (it is lit)_.


----------



## Reverence

Araba ateş aldı. (The car is on fire.)

Seriously, you can do it with pretty much everything.


----------

